# Oh so hairy!



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Groomer crapped out on me yesterday (with some excuse about an accident & broken clippers ~~~), so I am still in the same boat as you. I feel your pain : hate to cut it all off, but, ... it's getting hot, & she cannot go in _there _like this !

Actually, though, I think she's going to be much happier without all that hair, and that's important to me ...


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

star said:


> Lola has put on weight since I brought her home and the weather is starting to warm up. How to I find the courage to cut this puppy hair off?! I am out of excuses!


Lovely Inky black! I can understand why its hard to take a clipper to that coat 



nu2poodles said:


> Groomer crapped out on me yesterday (with some excuse about an accident & broken clippers ~~~), so I am still in the same boat as you. I feel your pain : hate to cut it all off, but, ... it's getting hot, & she cannot go in _there _like this !
> 
> Actually, though, I think she's going to be much happier without all that hair, and that's important to me ...
> 
> She is such a beautiful silver!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love all the hair!! What about taking down the body a bit and banding that gorgeous TK???


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> Love all the hair!! What about taking down the body a bit and banding that gorgeous TK???


Great idea but she has more to grow out, previous owner "trimmed the hair out of her eyes" but really hacked it. I cannot get it into a band over her eyes yet. Must be some trick to growing it out & tying it? 

Penjilum-Poodles I do love her black colour! I found two white hairs while grooming, was tempted to pluck them! Her Dad was white so I know where it came from!

nu2poodles do you know what kind of clip you are going to have done?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I was thinking I might try a "lamb" style, for starters, but I doubt this will be sufficient for the conditions here. I may end up cutting it _all_ (as in photo below), especially once she gets some meat on her bones (she's a little, skinny thing under all that hair).

Your black Spoo _does_ look wonderful !


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

star said:


> . Must be some trick to growing it out & tying it?


No trick just patience it dose take time. I just tie up what you can get in and let the wispy hang down.

I feel you pain guys I could not bring myself to trim down my kids puppy coat either,in fact I had to brake down and take them to a groomer friend and have her do it in spite of grooming my dogs myself b/c I "just couldn't do it ". They will be happy that you have tho once summer gets here I too kept the TK long.
Here are some before and after shots of Kate & Hershey they were about 8 month here.

Oh and both your pups are just adorable by the way,


----------

